# head shavers?



## mshollyk (Sep 24, 2002)

i shaved mine right after gay pride this year during a particularly difficult period in my life, and i found that i LOVE it. i now do it every couple of days. i especially love not having to worry about how my hair looks and not having to spend $$$ or time at the salon









anyone else?


----------



## happyhats (Jun 23, 2008)

I've always wanted to shave my hair but haven't had the guts. It seems so liberating. I've told myself I'll do it on my thirtieth birthday. Let's see if I chicken out.


----------



## wannabemoms (Sep 17, 2007)

Not shaved right now, but I have been about half a dozen times. I love the ease of it and how it feels, but I'm going through a decidedly "girl" phase right now and it doesn't fit with my current identity. When I was a boy, though, loved, loved, loved it







Plus, everyone wants to touch it, so you get a steady stream of loving head-rubs


----------



## mshollyk (Sep 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabemoms* 
I'm going through a decidedly "girl" phase right now and it doesn't fit with my current identity. When I was a boy, though, loved, loved, loved it







Plus, everyone wants to touch it, so you get a steady stream of loving head-rubs









ahhhhh another gender switcher!!!







i'm currently working both, depending on my mood. today someone called me "sir"!!! but tonight, i'll be wearing a dress and heels, lol.


----------



## Tera_&_Gibson (Dec 11, 2006)

I have always wanted to shave my head...it seems like it would feel so...I don't know..free. Not had the guts yet though.


----------



## radish (Sep 19, 2002)

there was a tribe a while back. i grew mine out but i think ill do it again sometime...


----------



## wannabemoms (Sep 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mshollyk* 
ahhhhh another gender switcher!!!







i'm currently working both, depending on my mood. today someone called me "sir"!!! but tonight, i'll be wearing a dress and heels, lol.

Hee. I haven't been called "sir" in a few years now...doesn't happen so much with plunging necklines and spike heels


----------

